# حمض النيتريك ...من الهواء والماء



## الكيمائى806 (30 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم *

*اخوانى المهندسين الكرام ارجو المساعدة فى هذا الموضوع الرائع وهو تصنيع حمض النيتريك من الهواء والماء بواسطة شرارة كهربائية بين قطببين فارجو ممكن لديه معلومات عن هذه الطريقة ان يفيدنى بها ........فقد تم تصمميم جهاز ولكن احتاج الى المساعدة فى اكماله *


----------



## ramahi (21 يوليو 2007)

yeah right ,, 
if you design this machine so you are the one who should telling us about it not the other way around ,

from my knowldge what you are saying is possible but the cost will be high . I don't waste time and money on something i can buy it fast and cheap.

plus the safety issue and the control process .

my opnion doesn't worth the effort


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (21 يوليو 2007)

ramahi قال:


> yeah right ,,
> if you design this machine so you are the one who should telling us about it not the other way around ,
> 
> from my knowldge what you are saying is possible but the cost will be high . I don't waste time and money on something i can buy it fast and cheap.
> ...



اتفق تماما مع الباشمهندس على عدم الفائدة من الموضوع وهو مع احترامى محض خيال ولكنه خطر اذا تم تنفيذه بالشرارة الكهربيه ز


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (21 يوليو 2007)

الغاز الخارج من مدخنه ال(g.t.g (gas Turbin Generator يمكن استخدامه لانه يحتوي علي كميه كبيره من No2 في اي مصنع مولد كهربا يمكن الحصول علي هذا الغاز.


----------



## REACTOR (23 يوليو 2007)

هذة الطريقة ممكنة لكنها مكلفة جدا


----------



## alsane (23 يوليو 2007)

if you increase the pressure to 25 par you get HNO3
you can see the cars also produce HNO3 by air and water react in the cars engine


----------



## zak13 (26 يناير 2009)

*مهتم للموضوع*

أخي الكيميائي.....
انا مهتم جدا لموضوعك لاني فعلا اريد الحصول على اي معلومات من التي طرحتها
فاذا انت قد حصلت على اي معلومات حول الموضوع التي طرحته فأرجو ان لا تبخل علينا بها
او اي معلومات عن تحضير حمض النيتريك ولكن من مصادر محدوده مشابهه لما ذكرت 
ولك كل الشكر .......


----------



## alsane (27 يناير 2009)

see this film show you how to make NO2 gas
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=dScqzU7UGHk

the Nitrogen Dioxide, NO2 reacts with Water, , and Oxygen, O2, to produce Nitric Acid



4HNO3 <<<<<< << 4NO2+2H2O+O2


increase the pressure in this reaction to increase production of nitric acid


----------



## zak13 (27 يناير 2009)

*مشكووور*

مشكور أخي وما قصرت
جزاك الله خير


----------



## zaszaszas (7 فبراير 2009)

كانت هذة العملية معتمدة في المانيا وكان طول الشرارة التولدة بين الاقطاب يصل الى متر ولكن جاء مهندس الماني واخترع الطريقة المعمول بها الان وهي ضغط الاكسجين مع الهدروجين مع الحرارة


----------

